# medieval paintings 1400's



## Grimmlore (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys i'm trying to research the materials and techniques used for painting in the 1400's. Today we paint on a canvas but how did they do it back then? has anyone stumbled across research for this before?


----------



## Weaver (Jun 20, 2013)

How did _who _do it back then?  What country/culture are you asking about?

Yes, canvas was used.  Oil paints were used -- acrylics, obviously, had not been invented.  Sometimes egg tempera paints were used.  Paintings were also sometimes done on smoothed wooden boards, and then there's illuminations done on parchment or whatever.

(*has a degree in art*)


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 20, 2013)

Look for these terms
early Renaissance
quattrocento (Italian for 1400s)
tempera
fresco
oil painting in 1400s
sfumato
chiarascuro

There's more, but that will get you a good way down the road.


----------



## Grimmlore (Jun 20, 2013)

sorry weaver. It would be for A Frenchman painting in Romania.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 20, 2013)

Weaver is going to ask this anyway, so I'll ask it:  painting *what*?

Painting altar pieces? Church walls? Portraiture was rare, and probably unknown in Rumania.

Most of the region was in the process of falling under Turkish rule during that century, so the source of patronage would have been changing anyway.


----------



## Grimmlore (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually yeah its a portrait but of a very influential figure.


----------



## calangea (Mar 25, 2016)

Biserica SfÃƒÂ¢ntul Nicolae din DensuÃˆâ„¢ - Wikipedia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

